# Happy New Year



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd like to thank again the membership and the SOTW Admin Team for another successful year we left behind. During 2009 the performance bottlenecks were resolved by making a major investment in the server configuration. Now we have room for growth, but the configuration change meant almost 200% increase in monthly server rent. Luckily our advertisement sponsors have been loyal. Also now in the beginning of 2010 the donations started to come in. Thanks to all contributors.

We are ahead for a major upgrade in forum platform sw. It is currently tested to see if all SOTW specific modifications can be implemented.

Please stay tuned and prosperous New Year,
Harri and the SOTW Team


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank *YOU*, Harri for this wonderful site and all your hard work. The improvements are very noticeable. :salute::salute:


----------



## Screamin' Wind (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks Harri & to all your support staff for this marvellous forum...:salute:..:cheers:..:thumbrig:


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I can only reinforce what the other two members posted. Your service to the saxophone and musical community is far and beyond the call of duty. Respect, Harri! :notworth:


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Harri. I am relatively new to this site but i cant speak highly enough of it. Congratulations and happy new year.


----------



## Geminisax6115 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Harry from Murray Middleman (Geminisax6115) (on SOTW,) in Los Angeles ,my web site is www . murray middleman .com
Personal e-mail [email protected] murray middleman .com cell 0hone 626-818-2251 
I have been teaching and contacting my own gigs and working with other musicians around Los Angeles since 1982.. In October I played Alto Sax + -clarinet on tour with The Glenn Miller Orchestra .
I would like to know how I can ADVERTISE MY Executive Saxophone Lessons with Murray. I would like to teach on Skype (for players arourd the world),and locate interested player around Los Angeles 
P.S. There was a Fellow who posted on SOTW last night named Frank who wanter a teacher-near Hollywood .i would like to teach him ,but i can't find the link. can you send the info to me ?,(geminisax6115 )
Thanks Murray .... P.S. ,thanks for sign on to my linked -in group .


----------



## Johnny Padilla (Jan 2, 2010)

Harri Rautiainen,

I wish to express my respect and gratitude for creating such a great website and resource for the saxophone community. I wish you continued success and all the best in 2010.

Respectfully,

JP


----------



## Matt Otto (Oct 25, 2008)

Harry, thank you and happy new year! The new site looks great.


----------



## Rufusax (Jul 30, 2009)

Harri, Happy New Year to YOU and the Team. and thanks again for such a great site.................


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

it's May but happy new year anyways


----------



## saxykid (May 2, 2011)

happy really really really late new years! XP


----------

